# Polystyrene Tub Repair / Damage



## lvgoodrum (Jul 2, 2007)

A new polystyrene tub had liquid nail residue on the side and center of tub.  The Aqua Glass web site called for acetone to clean up mess; however, the acetone melted finish and created several 1/16 craters.  I later learned that the tub was from a sister company of Aqua Glass that uses polystyrene, but publishes under the Aqua Glass name.  Does anyone know how to repair the damage?


----------



## plumb (Sep 22, 2011)

I am in the same boat with a poly tub. I have been a plumber for 30 years and never saw a piece of junk like this tub. I dumbly dropped one ball of solder into the tub and it scorched a 3" mess. I did tub repair fiberglass and acrylic and am stumped on this one. DELTA says replace. Can not be repaired. HELP!!.


----------

